
Complete Introduction to git - imgabe
http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~sxanth/ungit.html
======
Hexstream
"One caveat in version control that often programmers fall into is trying too
much to have a perfect versioning history. In this situation, the developer
spends too much time trying to separate commits in semantically well described
changes and attach too well written description messages."

I plead guilty!

